# Aqua Clear 2 Filter



## Mark-Abz (May 11, 2010)

I have just got a new aquarium (Size 600mm x 400mm x 450mm) and the filter I got with it is an aquaclear 2 turbo filter. Having looked through the books I got with the aquarium I don't see this as being sufficient enough in comparison to all the filters I seen in the books. I am going for a freshwater community tropical aquarium. Any recomendations and help with filters and heaters would be appreciated As well as any other advice for a newbie.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

About a 29g tank yeah? I'm not sure what size tank the filter you have is rated for, but if you're planning on having a heavy bioload in the tank, I'd definitely recommend getting one that's a size larger than you need. 10x per hour water turnover rate at minimum meaning that if you have a 30g tank you'll want a filter that can do at least 300gph. 
100W heater will do the trick; Marineland Stealth heaters are great IMO. 

What kind of fish are you thinking about?


----------

